# Denier Nylon w/ Stahls Opaque transfer



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,
I'm in the process of heat pressing Opaque tranfers from Stahls onto Denier Nylon drawstring bags. I've had trouble with some... some actually came out good!

Here's what I'm doing... my press is set at 300 degrees and I'm pressing for 15-20 seconds. 

I'm using kraft paper to put over the transfer before pressing. I've noticed that 2 work better than just using on paper. It seems like even though I'll do each bag exactly the same, sometimes the clear backing over the transfer crinkles right off ... sometimes not which seems likes to stick to the transfer. I've riped a few trying to peel it off. 

I have about 25 bags to finish and would like to get them right. I'm wondering if anyone has done this and if they found a way to get it done by tweaking somehow.

BTW.. I talked with a Stahls Rep but still having some issues.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What were the directions that came with the transfers? 305 for 5 seconds according to their website. Nylon is especially difficult and usually requires special additives for adhesion but I'm not familiar with that particular product.


----------

